# Mausposition auf Desktop ermitteln



## hdi (9. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

mein Programm besteht aus einem einzigen kleinen Fensterchen, und ich würde es gerne dort aufploppen lassen, wo sich der Mauszeiger beim Programmstart aufhält.

D.h. klickt man zB auf dem Desktop auf die jar, soll sich das Frame an diese Location setzen, wo die Maus grade ist.

...geht sowas?

Wenn nein: Wie kann ich alternativ die Maus nach dem visible setzen meines Frames an eine bestimmte stelle zwingen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## fjord (9. Apr 2009)

Das erste:
 [highlight=java]java.awt.PointerInfo info = java.awt.MouseInfo.getPointerInfo();
java.awt.Point p = info.getLocation();[/highlight] 

Das zweite:
[highlight=java]new java.awt.Robot().mouseMove(x, y);[/highlight]


----------



## hdi (9. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank


----------

